# animated pics in FB



## nims11 (Feb 11, 2011)

i came across this FB page which had animated JPEGs in its photo album!!!
I dont think FBML can be used in albums. Any idea how it was done?


----------



## Neuron (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ That pic actually is a .gif file.You can see the gif header if you open it with a text editor.May be you need to change the extension of a gif file to jpg and then upload it.

Edit:

I think animated pics can only be uploaded to facebook fan pages,not your profile.The pic you mentioned is from a fan page


----------

